# Copie ecran MBP sur ATV3 ?



## Bombigolo (27 Novembre 2012)

bonjour
le media center de ma Bbox est une bouze infame qui plante sans arrêt ,
de plus , il ne lit pas les DD formatés en HFS 

je me demandais si depuis la mise en place de la fonction airplay ,
je pourrai lancer XBMC sur mon mac et avoir "en direct" une vision 
de l'ecran du Mac sur ma TV , en passant par une Apple TV ?


Cela m'eviterai de convertir 5 ou 600  films pour les rendre lisibles sur Itunes 

merci


----------



## Bombigolo (2 Décembre 2012)

Je me reponds à moi meme , cela fonctionne tres bien avec Airplay


----------



## Gold28 (4 Décembre 2012)

Faut-il être obligatoirement sous Mountain Lion pour pouvoir faire ça ?


----------



## Bombigolo (5 Décembre 2012)

Il me semble  ce qui est certain , c'est que ton Mac doit etre récent .
Tu as la liste des modeles compatibles sur le site Apple , rubrique Airplay


----------



## Jozofa (8 Décembre 2012)

Salut,

Tu peux aussi utiliser Airparrot si tu n'es pas en Moutain Lion, cela fonctionne très bien aussi


----------

